
Show HN: We built a social network for Pokemon Go to chat, share and connect - rednivs
Hey everyone!<p>When Pokemon Go released in early July, I was on of the crazies that was looking for a way to help players communicate and chat with each other. I quickly created a slack group for them to join and a few weeks later there was over 1500 members chatting and sharing about their Pokemon journeys. I knew there was an opportunity to built something real. A true social network for Pokemon Go.<p>A person named Trevor emailed me around this time and we quickly chatted over the phone and realized we had a common goal to create this. Trevor has the technical skills as a genius designer&#x2F;developer and I had experience in marketing, strategy, user experience, and growth (hopefully). The result is Pokechat. www.pokechat.co<p>Pokechat is simple a way to share, post, chat, and connect with Pokemon Go players! If you have any questions feel free to ask!<p>Pika Pika.
======
minimaxir
Your team has been spamming this app for awhile:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=harvis](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=harvis)
(see w/ showdead)

~~~
rednivs
Not knowing the rules of Hacker news at the time, yes, I unfortunately was
spam. Lessons are meant to be learned. This is a different app and will only
be posted here once. :)

